# RNT Mondo and Mondo lite



## SCDUCKHUNTER (Apr 23, 2016)

Who's has blown either of these or both? Thinking about getting the lite but wanted to see what others thought about these calls.


----------



## lorneparker1 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a mondo. Like all cutdowns , takes some real pressure to get running. I like it but only for when I am either sitting or standing. If I am in a layout ( which I am about 75% of the time) I cant get enough air to get it going. 

Lorne


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

I took a fit to give cutdowns a go a few years back, purchased three makes and ended up keeping the Mondo, albeit with preference for a reed I'd trimmed over Jim's somewhat heavier version. I found it easiest to run by changing my normal presentation to something that began by initially gating the air with my tongue, as if making "d" sound, which built up a bit of pressure before release and increased the air's velocity into the call without having to push harder and faster from the diaphragm to do so. I was tickled with the resulting "bark" - and not being winded by jumping hard on distant birds.

But I carried the Mondo for three seasons (am a full-time SW Louisiana guide) and experimented with the birds a great deal before, during and after them without finding advantage to it over the more versatile and fun to run MVP that's been my mainstay for a dozen or so years. So the Mondo has been passed on down the road.

That said, I still find myself tempted to give the Mondo Lite a try...


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I have several of both, and many "cut Olts." The Mondo Lite is "barkable" for the average guy who is willing to work on starting with "hard" air on the first note. The Mondo is not quite as easy, because it has a heavier "cut" on the reed like Rick says. A little dog ear goes a long way on a Mondo/Olt reed. I really like the ML. YMMV. I am not sure if the new ML has the same toneboard/reed cut/tune as the first run ML's with the various colored bands.


----------



## SCDUCKHUNTER (Apr 23, 2016)

Iv heard it's the same as the prototype first run, just skeptical about getting it just wanted to see what others thought before I gave it a shot. Just trying to figure out what I'm gonna run this season it's been a while since I picked up a couple new calls, and it's time to find two that seem good.


----------

